# common colors



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I am a novice . What are the most common colors found in the havanese breed? There appears to be so many colors. Also are black and white or brown and white common color combinations? I am not stuck on a specific color, it's just curiosity.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Not that I know for sure but it seems that black with white is the most common, based on the puppies I saw when shopping.
But what I didn't realize is that they can change color dramatically as the puppy matures into a dog. Mine at 10 months was black with a big white V on his chest and a white patch on his chin. Now at 2.5 yrs., the white markings are almost gone.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks. I live in the southeast and this seems to be a common color among the breeders I am researching. Color isn't a high priority. I want a sweet and lovable pup.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think black and white (in all combinations) is probably most common, followed by sable (in all variations). After that, everything else.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I like the black and white combination. But all the colors look beautiful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> I like the black and white combination. But all the colors look beautiful.


The "best" color is "yours". &#128522;


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I agree that will be definitely be the best color!:smile2:


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I had my heart set on a male that would be 50% black, 50% white. Just like a friend's Havanese! 
One thing I knew was that I definitely did not want mostly black. The search was on. I could not find the 50%/50% male or female. Ended up with almost 100% black! All of my previous dogs were Bichon Frise(so all white), so go figure! 
Havanese are like a box of assorted chocolates, they are all good!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for responding because right now I feel similar. I had a bichon (white), my yorkie started black and tan but lightened as she aged. In my mind I don't want a 100% black. My heart is set on a female. Color isn't too important except not wanting 100% black. However, just as you prove things can definitely change!


----------



## Vshort (Aug 20, 2018)

Our Havanese is mostly black with some white at (mostly behind) the paws, under the ears and a stripe up her backside and tail. One advantage of a black dog is you don’t have to work as hard to keep them clean bc you’d don’t know exactly how dirty they are! She also has weepy eyes which I wipe regularly but would probably have some staining if she were lighter. I initially thought I wanted a lighter color but now that we have her I wouldn’t change a thing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Thanks for responding because right now I feel similar. I had a bichon (white), my yorkie started black and tan but lightened as she aged. In my mind I don't want a 100% black. My heart is set on a female. Color isn't too important except not wanting 100% black. However, just as you prove things can definitely change!


After my first B&W, I thought I wanted a sable or red, just for "something different"... you can see how that worked for me! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vshort said:


> One advantage of a black dog is you don't have to work as hard to keep them clean bc you'd don't know exactly how dirty they are! She also has weepy eyes which I wipe regularly but would probably have some staining if she were lighter.


Yes, yes, yes!!!

The first picture of Panda was RIGHT after a bath... Pixel ALWAYS looks good!!!


----------



## sujimama (Sep 24, 2019)

The magic of Havi coloring is one of my most favorite parts of the breed! No two are a like! I think pointing out patterns that you see most often from the breeders in your area is a really interesting point and one I will look out for and try to notice in my area. I'm really curious now to see if there is a pattern in my area. Although I've mostly seen black parti and sable, I saw a verrrry beautiful red at an outdoor event a few weeks ago. She was beautiful! My girl is black parti and currently mostly white. But I am SO excited because the hair growing underneath her white tail hair is BLACK! And I am predicting a full black tail and I can't wait! Although I love her white fluffiness! She is magical!


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

There are a lot of Silver Havs here in the Seattle area. Probably because of an (over?) abundance of Silver breed stock. I originally thought I was looking for for a red and white parti, but have to admit I lost my heart to Skye the first time I saw the little black and white pup's baby pictures.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes I see! LOL. I just hope next year I get the right one for me.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Yes, yes, yes!!!
> 
> The first picture of Panda was RIGHT after a bath... Pixel ALWAYS looks good!!!


Oh my! :surprise:


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Thanks for responding because right now I feel similar. I had a bichon (white), my yorkie started black and tan but lightened as she aged. In my mind I don't want a 100% black. My heart is set on a female. Color isn't too important except not wanting 100% black. However, just as you prove things can definitely change!


I had my heart set on a male. I got a female. (Doesn't that sound about right?) She is much loved.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Here in Idaho, there seem to be a lot of chocolates or sables. But breeders aside, I only KNOW one other Hav owner, who walks her little dog in my neighborhood. She's almost a golden color. I don't know specifically what that falls under.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Woods said:


> Here in Idaho, there seem to be a lot of chocolates or sables. But breeders aside, I only KNOW one other Hav owner, who walks her little dog in my neighborhood. She's almost a golden color. I don't know specifically what that falls under.


A gold COULD genetically be a shade of "clear red" (ee) or could be a "gold sable" and the black overlay has just been cut off with hair cuts. If she has ANY black hairs either on the tips of her ears or mixed into her coat, she is likely a sable, and definitely NOT a clear red.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

krandall said:


> A gold COULD genetically be a shade of "clear red" (ee) or could be a "gold sable" and the black overlay has just been cut off with hair cuts. If she has ANY black hairs either on the tips of her ears or mixed into her coat, she is likely a sable, and definitely NOT a clear red.


So interesting all these genetics are! I'm not sure if she's got any black, though I haven't seen any. Her coat is more curly than Oliver's, and the color is very pretty whatever it is, LOL! It reminds me of a golden retriever. Her nose is black so she is definitely NOT chocolate. Oliver's dad appears very reddish all over, but he has the brown nose and lighter eyes too. My breeder has a sire that breeds with more than one dam. Oliver's mom is also chocolate, but she has another dam who is black and white so those litters end up more varied in color. I love science and genetics so all of this is so very fascinating.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Woods said:


> So interesting all these genetics are! I'm not sure if she's got any black, though I haven't seen any. Her coat is more curly than Oliver's, and the color is very pretty whatever it is, LOL! It reminds me of a golden retriever. Her nose is black so she is definitely NOT chocolate. Oliver's dad appears very reddish all over, but he has the brown nose and lighter eyes too. My breeder has a sire that breeds with more than one dam. Oliver's mom is also chocolate, but she has another dam who is black and white so those litters end up more varied in color. I love science and genetics so all of this is so very fascinating.


Yes, chocolate is based on the color of the skin, not the color of the coat. A chocolate can end up being almost white.

Smart chocolate breeders ALWAYS do some breeding back to black (or black and white) dogs. If you continue to breed chocolate to chocolate, you end up with poor pigment and eye color, and dogs that can't be shown for that reason. They make fine pets, but good breeders should always be striving to breed toward the standard. Which means that chocolates should have as DARK brown pigment and eyes as possible. It is expected that their eyes will be lighter than a black pigmented dog, but those with light green or blue eyes or with pink pigment would be DQ'd in the show ring. And those things both happen when a breeder continues to breed chocolate to chocolate without reintroducing black to her lines.

The flip side of that is that you don't always GET chocolate when you breed chocolate to black.  Or another color... two friends of mine bred a chocolate bitch to a clear red (ee) dog twice, and got NOTHING but black puppies, in two litters! LOL! They were still cute as the dickens, though, and some have proven to be nice show dogs. They just didn't get the color mix they were hoping for!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

krandall said:


> Yes, chocolate is based on the color of the skin, not the color of the coat. A chocolate can end up being almost white.
> 
> Smart chocolate breeders ALWAYS do some breeding back to black (or black and white) dogs. If you continue to breed chocolate to chocolate, you end up with poor pigment and eye color, and dogs that can't be shown for that reason. They make fine pets, but good breeders should always be striving to breed toward the standard. Which means that chocolates should have as DARK brown pigment and eyes as possible. It is expected that their eyes will be lighter than a black pigmented dog, but those with light green or blue eyes or with pink pigment would be DQ'd in the show ring. And those things both happen when a breeder continues to breed chocolate to chocolate without reintroducing black to her lines.
> 
> The flip side of that is that you don't always GET chocolate when you breed chocolate to black.  Or another color... two friends of mine bred a chocolate bitch to a clear red (ee) dog twice, and got NOTHING but black puppies, in two litters! LOL! They were still cute as the dickens, though, and some have proven to be nice show dogs. They just didn't get the color mix they were hoping for!


His coat is definitely lightening. I'm not sure how it will end up though, because he's a parti and he ended up with a few new brown spots, yet the markings around his eyes and tail have lightened. His brown spots were very dark when he was a baby. He is most definitely a pet for us, and she does, as you say, mix up her breeding. He was a result of chocolate to chocolate parents, though and what I've seen with her other litters as she very rarely ends up with chocolate puppies even with this dad and non-chocolate dams. So perhaps that's why she does a litter here and there. His eyes are kind of a topaz color. His skin is light though. So maybe that's what you mean by pink coloring? Though I would *think* any white dog would have light skin? He's almost half white. The groomer said to be gentle with combing him (he was starting to hate the comb) because according to him light colored dogs have more sensitive skin. Who knows on that, but he is pretty sensitive lol


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

He has little brown spots on his pinkish skin too. On his belly and you can see them when he’s wet. Is that normal? It’s fairly recent


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Woods said:


> His coat is definitely lightening. I'm not sure how it will end up though, because he's a parti and he ended up with a few new brown spots, yet the markings around his eyes and tail have lightened. His brown spots were very dark when he was a baby. He is most definitely a pet for us, and she does, as you say, mix up her breeding. He was a result of chocolate to chocolate parents, though and what I've seen with her other litters as she very rarely ends up with chocolate puppies even with this dad and non-chocolate dams. So perhaps that's why she does a litter here and there. His eyes are kind of a topaz color. His skin is light though. So maybe that's what you mean by pink coloring? Though I would *think* any white dog would have light skin? He's almost half white. The groomer said to be gentle with combing him (he was starting to hate the comb) because according to him light colored dogs have more sensitive skin. Who knows on that, but he is pretty sensitive lol


From what I can see in the photo of your guy, his pigment is normal for a chocolate dog. Topaz would be "lightish" for eye color, but not considered a DQ. real yellow or blue eyes would be a DQ. Pink toe pads are OK on any Havanese that has white on their feet. The "pigment" we are talking about is nose, eye rims and lips. THOSE should be brown on a chocolate dog, and black one any other Havanese. There are no solid white Havanese, but there are extreme partis, ( can't see the whole body of yours, but I suspect he borders on extreme parti) with only a little white on their heads, and even those must have full pigmentation to be used in the show ring. When you see a Havanese that OOKS "solid white", they are either (genetically) a pale cream (ee) or a sable that has faded out completely. (not uncommon) A sable can be either black or chocolate, depending on other genetic factors.

Your guy was SO dark as a little puppy that I seriously doubt he would fade out completely. He might fade some, but I suspect he will still be "brown" in his brown places as an adult.


----------



## PensiveRN (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm a novice to the breed too and look forward to getting a puppy next year. I admit I do have a preference for lighter colored dogs, especially in their faces-cream, white, tan-maybe because I had a Maltese for so many years I love the contrast of dark eyes with lighter fur. How does such a preference work when you're researching for a breeder-its not like the breeder can predict the coloring of their litter. Obviously health and temperament rank up there for me in choosing a puppy but my heart melts when i see a puppy with this type of coloring- I'm feeling a little guilty for having this preference-am I being shallow? Do breeders typically understand certain preferences in colors?


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Don't feel bad PensiveRN. I have a preference too. I don't want a totally black pup and I also want a female. I hope this doesn't make me shallow either. I found a breeder I like. I just hope I get a puppy next year too. It's very important to me that the puppy is sweet natured


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PensiveRN said:


> I'm a novice to the breed too and look forward to getting a puppy next year. I admit I do have a preference for lighter colored dogs, especially in their faces-cream, white, tan-maybe because I had a Maltese for so many years I love the contrast of dark eyes with lighter fur. How does such a preference work when you're researching for a breeder-its not like the breeder can predict the coloring of their litter. Obviously health and temperament rank up there for me in choosing a puppy but my heart melts when i see a puppy with this type of coloring- I'm feeling a little guilty for having this preference-am I being shallow? Do breeders typically understand certain preferences in colors?


With any good breeder, you don't necessarily have the right to "pick" your puppy, but you DO have the right to "pass" on a puppy in any particular litter. It will obviously take you longer to find "the perfect puppy" if "perfect" also has a specific color requirement. But it can be done.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I received my puppy inquiry letter and she does give you the option to pass and wait. I bet if there is a little guy in the "plan" for me I may find him hard to resist although my heart is set on a female. We'll just see!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> I received my puppy inquiry letter and she does give you the option to pass and wait. I bet if there is a little guy in the "plan" for me I may find him hard to resist although my heart is set on a female. We'll just see!


If you see an all black Hav in person your heart may melt as well! The black Havs can be quite stunning but their beauty does not come across as well in pictures because it is harder to see those beautiful eyes.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

You are right. I have never seen a black Havanese in person. I was assuming it would be hard to see their eyes and facial features. Just like with white or cream color pups, tear staining shows up more. I had a bichon and no matter what I could never get rid of her tear staining. I asked my vet about it because online I would see these beautiful white powder puff bichons. My vet told me because they were show dogs and there was cosmetic tricks done . I got over it. Seeing a picture online can be deceiving . Thanks for your comments. This is why I enjoy this forum. You gain other views and learn a lot.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> You are right. I have never seen a black Havanese in person. I was assuming it would be hard to see their eyes and facial features. Just like with white or cream color pups, tear staining shows up more. I had a bichon and no matter what I could never get rid of her tear staining. I asked my vet about it because online I would see these beautiful white powder puff bichons. My vet told me because they were show dogs and there was cosmetic tricks done . I got over it. Seeing a picture online can be deceiving . Thanks for your comments. This is why I enjoy this forum. You gain other views and learn a lot.


There are probably a few glamorous movie stars we would not recognize first thing in the morning! My Mia has lots of white on her but has recently taken up digging as a hobby :Cry: so keeping face and legs clean has become very challenging! They say digging is unusual for a Havanese which is good because you do not want that.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Melissa Woods said:


> He has little brown spots on his pinkish skin too. On his belly and you can see them when he's wet. Is that normal? It's fairly recent


This is perfectly normal. Molly has them too, and so did my Bichon.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

mudpuppymama said:


> There are probably a few glamorous movie stars we would not recognize first thing in the morning! My Mia has lots of white on her but has recently taken up digging as a hobby :Cry: so keeping face and legs clean has become very challenging! They say digging is unusual for a Havanese which is good because you do not want that.


Denver has started to take up digging. And he's extreme parti white (which I did not want a white dog because of tear staining..but I held him at 1wk old and fell in love) ..... so... I will be you very soon....

He digs at everything..his bed..the crack between cushions on the couch..the space between the grass and the raised flower beds.........


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Wulfin said:


> Denver has started to take up digging. And he's extreme parti white (which I did not want a white dog because of tear staining..but I held him at 1wk old and fell in love) ..... so... I will be you very soon....
> 
> He digs at everything..his bed..the crack between cushions on the couch..the space between the grass and the raised flower beds.........


Oh wow...you poor thing! Mia does not care how muddy it is either...that makes it more fun! We will have to share dirty dog pics! Mia did not start digging until she turned 11...you have a long way to go!


----------



## PensiveRN (Jul 7, 2019)

krandall said:


> With any good breeder, you don't necessarily have the right to "pick" your puppy, but you DO have the right to "pass" on a puppy in any particular litter. It will obviously take you longer to find "the perfect puppy" if "perfect" also has a specific color requirement. But it can be done.


I'd really like a female as well so I'm limiting my choices, I understand. Whats the typical amount of puppies in a litter, or does it vary from 1 to several(?)


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

We will both be in the same situation waiting for a female. :smile2: I hope we both get lucky!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> If you see an all black Hav in person your heart may melt as well! The black Havs can be quite stunning but their beauty does not come across as well in pictures because it is harder to see those beautiful eyes.


True. Look at this gorgeous little face! Hard to get much prettier than that! Just need to get the light right for good photos!  (and I REALLY wasn't looking for a "black dog" either! LOL!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> There are probably a few glamorous movie stars we would not recognize first thing in the morning! My Mia has lots of white on her but has recently taken up digging as a hobby :Cry: so keeping face and legs clean has become very challenging! They say digging is unusual for a Havanese which is good because you do not want that.


But she is only half Havanese, right?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Denver has started to take up digging. And he's extreme parti white (which I did not want a white dog because of tear staining..but I held him at 1wk old and fell in love) ..... so... I will be you very soon....
> 
> He digs at everything..his bed..the crack between cushions on the couch..the space between the grass and the raised flower beds.........


The digging in his bed and the cushions is different than digging in the gardens. That is nest making. He is likely to do that all his life, though you can redirect it and teach him that it is only allowed in HIS bedding!

The garden digging is not COMMON in Havanese, but I DO know a couple of "diggers". It is more common in terriers and spaniels, however. Oh and most hunting breeds will also digs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PensiveRN said:


> I'd really like a female as well so I'm limiting my choices, I understand. Whats the typical amount of puppies in a litter, or does it vary from 1 to several(?)


It varies a LOT. Occasionally singletons, I know of one litter (Panda's) of 11! I think 3-5 is probably most common.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

11??? oh my gosh, Panda's poor mama.....


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> But she is only half Havanese, right?


Yes that is correct. She is half Papillon but they are supposedly not diggers either! I keep thinking of her as Havanese because other than her ears popping up occasionally she is so Havanese-ish! I should probably clarify this when I make statements about her in case something about her is not characteristic of the breed. As Tom King said I believe she learned digging from my yorkie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> 11??? oh my gosh, Panda's poor mama.....


I know, huh? She looked as swollen as a tick! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Yes that is correct. She is half Papillon but they are supposedly not diggers either! I keep thinking of her as Havanese because other than her ears popping up occasionally she is so Havanese-ish! I should probably clarify this when I make statements about her in case something about her is not characteristic of the breed. As Tom King said I believe she learned digging from my yorkie.


So she thinks she's an HONORARY terrier.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> True. Look at this gorgeous little face! Hard to get much pretty than that! Just need to get the light right for good photos!  (and I REALLY wasn't looking for a "black dog" either! LOL!)


Pixel looks quite stunning in black! I would have fallen for her too.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> So she thinks she's an HONORARY terrier.


My in laws have a dog that never digs...after watching Mia and Bear she is now digging too! Must be contagious and once they get the digging fever it seems to never leave.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Pixel looks quite stunning in black! I would have fallen for her too.


And she was an ADORABLE baby... How could you HELP but fall for that face?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> My in laws have a dog that never digs...after watching Mia and Bear she is now digging too! Must be contagious and once they get the digging fever it seems to never leave.


Ack! I don't think k I'm ever going to let mine meet yours! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Ack! I don't think k I'm ever going to let mine meet yours! LOL!


Good idea...I think yorkies dig themselves out of their mother's womb! I guess that proves what breeding for traits does and something people really need to consider when getting a dog.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh I love Pixel's face. This is a great picture. The best I've seen of a black pup!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Ok, I have converted thanks to Pixel. Black Havanese pups are stunning!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Good idea...I think yorkies dig themselves out of their mother's womb! I guess that proves what breeding for traits does and something people really need to consider when getting a dog.


Well, terriers WERE bred to dig out varmints in the barn!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Ok, I have converted thanks to Pixel. Black Havanese pups are stunning!!!


she is a very pretty little girl, with eye that can melt your heart. She has her daddy wrapped right around her little paw. She can do no wrong.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Melissa Woods said:


> Here in Idaho, there seem to be a lot of chocolates or sables. But breeders aside, I only KNOW one other Hav owner, who walks her little dog in my neighborhood. She's almost a golden color. I don't know specifically what that falls under.


I'm also in the mountain west and I only came across breeders with black and white or chocolate or sable puppies. I love dogs with "patches" so I would have been okay with that, but when I came across our breeder out of state and saw the little red puppies I just knew that was what I wanted. Of course, I ended up with a light gold dog after he faded a bit, which is still technically red, but not what I had my heart set on at first.

I know there are Havanese around me somewhere, even more in Idaho, but the only one I've run into in person was in Park City, a little white Havanese/miniature poodle mix. She was very pretty and cute - and very white! I'm grateful to not have to work at keeping a white dog clean!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Our Havanese is black and white, maybe a little more white but almost half and half. She's 20-months-old and her hair has gotten prettier as she's aged. Her black and white hair appears to be a little different in texture. The white hair is a bit softer, finer and mats easier. The black hair is a little more course and doesn't tend to mat. Her hair is wavy but there's a spot on her back where the hair is more wavy and course where's a a mixture of black and white hair, making it more gray looking than pure black and white. The other parts of her body hair are pure white and pure black. 

The attached photo is a 6 month picture. As she's aged more speckled spots of black hair has appeared along her back and legs. 

I love these dogs but didn't realize how much hair maintenance is required, even after having a Poddle and Schnauzer. I have her in a longish puppy cut and feel she needs a bath once of week to keep her hair pretty and in good condition.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are some before and after digging pictures of Mia...:Cry:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Here are some before and after digging pictures of Mia...:Cry:


Funny when it's someone else cute Havanese.

:crying: Patti, also, likes to occasionally dig big holes in the flower bed and bury Treats, then after a while will recover them, bringing in dirt-covered Cookies back into the house to eat. When thinking about it I ban her form going outside when she gets a big Cookie or Bone treat, forcing her to bury them in the house.


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

krandall said:


> True. Look at this gorgeous little face! Hard to get much prettier than that! Just need to get the light right for good photos!  (and I REALLY wasn't looking for a "black dog" either! LOL!)


Oh, precious face!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Such cute pictures. I am excited about my turn!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

Currently waiting on our puppy. My 2 yr old red sable havanese attracts a lot of attention. I keep her in long coat. The little kids love her and are so gentle..and always comment on how soft she is. the new addition will either be a mostly black puppy or a brown/black sable.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Currently waiting on our puppy. My 2 yr old red sable havanese attracts a lot of attention. I keep her in long coat. The little kids love her and are so gentle..and always comment on how soft she is. the new addition will either be a mostly black puppy or a brown/black sable.


Omg, Oliver too. And he knows it. He looks like a teddy bear. Though it's scary too. I had a guy yell out his car window that he would die for a dog like mine! Allegedly a compliment but I told DH, don't let Oliver out alone. I don't want him stolen. Though he's microchipped you never know.


----------



## mabel (Dec 31, 2019)

We are new at this forum and looking at a red sable puppy who was just born Dec30. Mom is black face and white body dad is red sable Irish. New with this type of breed. Have had several MALTESE.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I just scanned through this thread and "liked" all the photos. I'm getting ready to make my 2020 Shama calendar (one for us, one for DH's parents, and one for our dog walker), so I have some good pictures handy. I'll put some photos here to show you our sweet girl's coloring. We were open to any color when we got on the list for a puppy. As a kid, the dogs I had the longest were a red minpin and a red doberman, so I never imagined myself with this kind of dog! Long hair and colored "like a skunk" as a random woman once commented to me ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I just scanned through this thread and "liked" all the photos. I'm getting ready to make my 2020 Shama calendar (one for us, one for DH's parents, and one for our dog walker), so I have some good pictures handy. I'll put some photos here to show you our sweet girl's coloring. We were open to any color when we got on the list for a puppy. As a kid, the dogs I had the longest were a red minpin and a red doberman, so I never imagined myself with this kind of dog! Long hair and colored "like a skunk" as a random woman once commented to me ...


Awww, poor Shama! Tell her she's not alone!!! When Panda has her top knot down, Dave calls her "Skunk face"! Meanies! LOL!


----------



## pvlahos (Jan 2, 2020)

I love the colors on our 11 week old Male Havanese. He's a chocolate and white mix pretty much all over. Head is mostly brown with a white patch between his eyes and on his snout. His nose and mouth are light brown and his eyes are a beautiful greenish/gray. I'm sure I'm biased but I think he's the most beautiful Havanese I've ever seen (and we've been looking a long time before finally settled on him). I hope his colors stay this way but even all brown or all white I'm sure he'll be a cutie.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

pvlahos said:


> I love the colors on our 11 week old Male Havanese. He's a chocolate and white mix pretty much all over. Head is mostly brown with a white patch between his eyes and on his snout. His nose and mouth are light brown and his eyes are a beautiful greenish/gray. I'm sure I'm biased but I think he's the most beautiful Havanese I've ever seen (and we've been looking a long time before finally settled on him). I hope his colors stay this way but even all brown or all white I'm sure he'll be a cutie.


What's even better Havanese have their clownish-personality to go along with their ADORABLE looks. I love, love the puffy Mustaches. :x


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

Here is my Lu


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

here are the pics..3 of Lu and the two puppies


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

a bath shot


----------

